# What Goes Around Comes Around



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

What Goes Around Comes Around

His name was Fleming, and he was a poor Scottish farmer. One day, while trying to make a living for his family, he heard a cry for help coming from a nearby bog. He dropped his tools and ran to the bog. There, mired to his waist in black muck, was a terrified boy, screaming and struggling to free himself. Farmer Fleming saved the lad from what could have been a slow and terrifying death.

The next day, a fancy carriage pulled up to the Scotsman's sparse surroundings. An elegantly dressed nobleman stepped out and introduced himself as the father of the boy Farmer Fleming had saved.

"I want to repay you," said the nobleman. "You saved my son's life."

"No, I can't accept payment for what I did," the Scottish farmer replied, waving off the offer.

At that moment, the farmer's own son came to the door of the family hovel. "Is that your son?" the nobleman asked.

"Yes," the farmer replied proudly.

"I'll make you a deal. Let me take him and give him a good education. If the lad is anything like his father, he'll grow to a man you can be proud of."

And that he did. In time, Farmer Fleming's son graduated from St.Mary's Hospital Medical School in London, and went on to become known throughout the world as the noted Sir Alexander Fleming, the discoverer of Penicillin.

Years afterward, the nobleman's son was stricken with pneumonia. What saved him? Penicillin. The name of the nobleman? Lord Randolph Churchill. His son's name? Sir Winston Churchill.

Someone once said: What goes around comes around.


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

A great story, JSW, but what is the source?

I have this as the Alexander Fleming biography concerning the relevant time in his life:

_ "When their father died, Fleming's eldest brother inherited the running of the farm. Another brother Tom had studied medicine and was opening a practice in London. Soon, four Fleming brothers and a sister were living together in London. Alec, as he was called, had moved to London when he was about 14,"_ 
(this may have been the time that you speak of, John)
_ and went to the Polytechnic School in Regent Street. Tom encouraged him to enter business. After completing school he was employed by a shipping firm, though he didn't much like it. In 1900, when the Boer War broke out between the United Kingdom and its colonies in southern Africa, Alec and two brothers joined a Scottish regiment. This turned out to be as much a sporting club as anything; they honed their shooting, swimming, and even water polo skills, but never went to the Transvaal. Soon after this, the Flemings' uncle died and left them each 250 pounds. Tom's medical practice was now thriving and he encouraged Alec to put his legacy toward the study of medicine.

Fleming took top scores in the qualifying examinations, and had his choice of medical schools. He lived equally close to three different schools, and knowing little about them, chose St. Mary's because he had played water polo against them. In 1905 he found himself specializing as a surgeon for almost as random a reason. His switch to bacteriology was even more surprising: if he took a position as a surgeon, he would have to leave St. Mary's. The captain of St. Mary's rifle club knew that and was desperate to improve his team. Knowing that Fleming was a great shot he did all he could to keep him at St. Mary's. He worked in the Inoculation Service and he convinced Fleming to join his department in order to work with its brilliant director -- and to join the rifle club. Fleming would stay at St. Mary's for the rest of his career." _
http://tinyurl.com/b4tfn


----------



## 2point (Jun 10, 2005)

Nice story, great sentiment, but false.

http://www.winstonchurchill.org/i4a/pages/index.cfm?pageid=102

http://www.breakthechain.org/exclusives/fleming.html

http://www.snopes.com/glurge/fleming.htm


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

8O I just saw it on the Net. I am not aware of the truth in any story I find. I just bring it to peoples attention. Having said that. It does sound rather a coincidence. But then again. So is life. History is repeatedly changed by whoever wishes to study and write about it. IMHO. :wink:


----------



## 2point (Jun 10, 2005)

The story and the theme is worthy, if the Proper names were dropped and replaced with fictional characters you would have a modern day parable.

The orginal source of this incarnation appears to be a religious group, which is not surprising.


----------

